# New Here...just wanna share a pic of my aldabra



## Savannah30 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys...im new here and just thought id introduce myself and say hi. I Have had godzilla now since he was a yearling and 15 ounces. About 5.5 yrs old now and weighs over 75lbs. He gets the run of my fenced in backyard in sunny south fla  For comparison, my lab/chow mix mango is 65lbs, so you can get an idea of scale. Godzilla's really friendly...walks up to me all the time to be pet (on the neck and head)....and eats like a pig ..here's a pic of what he typically eats, with a dollar next to it for scale 

Enjoy!

-Mike


----------



## coreyc (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello Mike welcome to the TFO  nice Godzilla


----------



## Fernando (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to TFO!  

Great looking aldab


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Mike:

Welcome to the forum!!

(Is the fence to keep the gators out of your yard? )


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 20, 2011)

Great looking tortoise! You.. took good care of Godzilla  his dinner sure looks yummy!


----------



## gmayor (Jun 20, 2011)

thats a lot of FOOD!!!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to TFO, Mike. Beautiful tortoise, can't wait for mine to grow that large. Doc


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow he is impressive!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jun 20, 2011)

He looks awesome mike, you have done a great job keeping him smooth.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum, and he is a great looking Aldabra..


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pictures....Welcome to the forum Mike. Wow, that is a lot of food...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 20, 2011)

What more can one say ?.... "ULTRA SCHWWWEEEETTTT! "

JD~


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome! Godzilla is a handsome guy!


----------



## Livingstone (Jun 20, 2011)

What a great name, and a very good looking lil fella.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello, and Welcome!
Awesome Pictures, He Must eat Like A Pig


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow! He looks great!

Welcome to the Forum and feel free to share lots of pics of Godzilla.


----------



## X TORTOISE---MAD X (Jun 21, 2011)

Very beautiful tortoise you have there...we dont see them often in the UK


----------



## Savannah30 (Jun 23, 2011)

Whoaaa...i wasnt expecting to get so many commments, godzilla is very flattered LOL. Thanks everyone for all the lovely comments on godzilla...we both very much appreciate it, and will continue to keep sharing pics of godzilla as he grows 



emysemys said:


> Hi Mike:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> (Is the fence to keep the gators out of your yard? )


*

LOL!! Im like 5 miles from the everglades so nahhh...just to keep my dog and tort IN the yard n outta truble* 



jeffbens0n said:


> He looks awesome mike, you have done a great job keeping him smooth.



Thanks!! In the beginning he was a little pyramided as he grew a little quickly in the beginning, but as he started transitioning to more grass/hay,roughage, he became a bit smoother


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome, he looks great!


----------



## DocNezzy (Jul 13, 2011)

Great looking tort!


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 15, 2011)

He is a beautiful tortoise!! Feel free to share pics any time


----------

